

7 iPhone Apps to Manage Energy Consumption - qwirty
http://earth2tech.com/2009/08/04/7-iphone-apps-to-manage-energy-consumption/

======
sound2man
That would be great if they actually come up with smart receptacles that
transmit power usage to your phone. I think that would be an effective way to
cut down on power usage - if the receptacles themselves didn't consume too
much power...

